# Preparing to send Simba to Mocha's care....



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

As I've posted elsewhere, our beautiful stud boy, Simba Kali, has been sick. He started vomiting this week and we had X-rays and barium done....couldn't find an obstruction. He wasn't getting better and still not eating, so I took him in this afternoon for an endoscope. We got the worst news....the vet is almost certain it is cancer of the cecum. There is a major blood vessel behind it and several going into it...inflamed lymph nodes too....so it cannot be removed safely. We are sending a biopsy to be checked to make sure. He is home on meds and needs subQ fluids as he isn't drinking enough either. If it is cancer, we will have to let him go to be with Mocha at the Bridge...and this is breaking our hearts.....he will have only a few days with us.... I wish I could be positive and hopeful....but I am heartbroken and preparing for him to fly....so I am posting here. But please send hopes, prayers, and whatever else you have to heal this....make it a serious infection we can fight....please don't be cancer. He is only 18 months old....he is too young....he has so much to live for still.....

Simba tonight....in Mocha's Red Bed......


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Simba 
Healthier...."Driving his corvette" on top of the kitchen cabinets,,,,,


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for him and for you. He is such a handsome boy. Hugs to you.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

That poor, poor boy and my heart is breaking for you.  I'm sending prayers through my tears.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks. 
My heart breaks for him.

My only slim hope is the biopsy comes back and says it is IBD....I can handle IBD. Vet really thinks it is cancer....I want to hope for IBD. He has always had poopy problems....so please let it be IBD. He can live with that....

A slim slim hope.....

Please, Mocha, don't let him go to you yet.....


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh that's a shock. So hoping it's the IBD and not the worse news. We have everything crossed and sending positive vibes to you and Simba.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, no not more heartache for you?! I am so very sorry for this, he is such a beautiful boy. As Jenny said, it truly is a shock for those of us that remember Mocha and your struggles and decisions to bring that beautiful boy into your home. Peace to you and your family as you go through this - especially this time of year.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh... my heart sank into the pit of my stomach when I read the title. Mochas Mommy, I am hoping with EVERY fiber of my being that this isn't cancer.  He is too young... this is every pet owner's nightmare... it just isn't fair, especially when they're so young. I am hoping that biopsy comes back with good news.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh no! I am so sorry. I am praying that it isn't cancer. Please let it be IBD.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG, I am so shocked. My heart is breaking for you! Sending you so many prayers of hope and love… Please oh please let it be IBS 
Praying so hard through the tears


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Poor little Simba. He looks so sad. Poor you, I'm sure you look so sad too. Horrible prognosis.  Hoping for the best.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Fingers crossed that it is IBD.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have not been on the forum in a long time, and this was the first thing I saw. I am so sorry. Your love for your babies is strong enough that you do the right thing and don't let them suffer. I'm so sorry to hear this about Simba.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

So so sorry MM. Prayers through tears for your boy. <3 <3 <3


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

sending all my good thoughts, prayers, and wishes your way! sweet little samba. what a beautiful little boy. my heart aches for you as well and hope something can be done.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Simba didn't gag at his breakfast this morning, but didn't have the will/energy to eat either. I finger fed him some....but he is at the vets all day to be on IV fluids. It is a positive he didn't gag. We got his morning meds into him, so hopefully they help make a change. The vet isn't hopeful.....but we have to try to think positively for our beautiful Ba (his nickname). He is so sad looking and all he wants to do is sit in his carrier (and he used to hate that thing). He slept most of the night and gave me his Grumpy Cat look every time I went in to syringe feed him his KMR and Pedialite. Please keep praying for a Christmas Miracle for Simba....


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's so beautiful - though you can see he's in a different frame of mind in the two pics. I suppose the holidays will delay getting the biopsy results. The wait must be excruciating. I"m sending lots of positive thoughts and good wishes your way.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sending you more prayers and holding your hand from afar


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sending more thoughts and prayers to you and Simba


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this. 18 months is far too young.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Simba is home from the vet and is happier tonight. He was on IV fluids all day and is actually eating food. We haven't heard his test results yet, but the steroids and antibiotics have helped him feel well enough to eat and to majorly pee on me on the way home. The vet called him a fighter. He was fighting them and cranky when we arrived to pick him up. Please continue to send him your prayers and good wishes for a Christmas Miracle for him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG Carrie...:'(
I'm in tears reading this news...
This is totally heartbreaking...
Sending HUGE HUGS, across the miles to you...AND Heartfelt Healing Prayers for Simba...
Prayers for a Christmas Miracle...
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks.
Simba has had three more huge pees since coming home....hopefully he drinks his water so he isn't dehydrated again. He has even had some little plays with feather wands and his angry bird. He is not happy we took 'his' kibble away....he has decided he likes eating baby kitten kibble, but we want him on raw or wet for the extra liquids. Mystik has been hissing a storm at him, but still approaches. Luna checked him out then ran to guard Meli. We don't let Komet near him as Simba gets mad......Komet could care less, but Simba will fight. 

We have been reading up and hope the vet is wrong....we will take IBS or IBD or even a bad case of TF. We will take anything that gives him a chance to fight and live.....anything but cancer of the cecum.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I am so sorry to see this! I'm still feeling losing Sky and do not wish it on anyone. You have had enough hard times, it is time for a miracle! I am and will continue to pray for Simba and you.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Sending all of the warm and positive wishes your way.

Feel better, Simba.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Good to hear the small positives. Continuing to send our wishes and thoughts for him and you.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm glad he's playing and for the like Jenny said, the small positives. Continuing to pray for your baby Simba, sending love.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

He has had a few more good sized Piddles.....but also barfed his food this morning. He has now turned his nose at food and water. He did sharpen his claws on his favourite post and has rubbed my leg ... So I guess he forgives us for the fight this morning to get his meds into him. Looks like he needs extra prayers and loves....


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Just talked to the vet and I am taking him back in...and we will be learning to do our own subQ fluids for over the holidays. I don't want him to be so nauseated from being so dehydrated that he wastes away any more than he already is.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sending more prayers for sweet Simba


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no.  I hope that he is at least somewhat cooperative so that no one is any more stressed than they already are. He'll feel so much better once he gets his fluids - who knows if he'll connect the two.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

More Special Christmas Healing Prayers for Simba...AND Hugs for you Carrie...
S.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for all your prayers and support. 

Mr. Simba Kali boy seems to be feeling better....just wish he would eat and drink on his own! He did NOT like the anti-nausea shot he got this afternoon....he did NOT like having the pills administered today....he did NOT like the SubQ fluids. He just likes sitting under his post...and I bet he is smirking because as long as he is out of his room and under the post, Komet has to stay in his room (and Komet is NOT happy about that). I have been in contact with some other breeders and they are giving us a ray of hope. DH and I are going to continue to fight for Simba as long as he needs us to. Nothing would make us happier than to receive news that I can email the mods to move this thread!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Simba is such a Strikingly Handsome Boy! 
He looks so pensive in that picture...
He's just GOT to get better!
I'm glad that you're hearing enough from other breeders, that you're seeing a Ray of Hope, in the dark....
S.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's such a gorgeous boy. 

Well, I suppose you could look at it this way: the fact that he put up a fuss means he is at least not feeling terrible. The one time I cried at the vet was when I saw Margaux just limp and letting the vet and vet tech handle her without even a peep. I knew she had to be absolutely miserable.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean Spirite....Simba was like that earlier this week. He just sat in his carrier and didn't care. The vet and techs even mentioned how good he was compared to other Bengals they have treated. Of course, now that he feels better, they aren't so generous with their praise.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I hope he keeps fighting. That limp listless thing is absolutely terrifying - it's so unnatural. Simba is beautiful and the picture looks good.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, how is Simba doing??
More Healing Prayers going his way!
More HUGS for you,
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Not sure how much longer we can hold into Simba. Even if the results are negative, he is getting weaker. He has lost a pound since last Saturday. We are syringing all his food and water in. We cannot get the SubQ needle through his skin no matter what we do. He is still trying to fight....but how long..... So I sit here in tears really feeling I am going to have to say goodbye way too soon to my beautiful, feisty boy.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh MM, this has been such a difficult holiday for you and I have tears in my eyes reading your post. I'm praying and praying.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Keep fighting Simba, beautiful boy.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not on the forum much anymore since the new app, but just saw this and I am so sorry MM. Just awful, he's way too young and you've been through so much already. Keep fighting Simba. Sending good vibes and I hope he will pull through somehow. You deserve a Christmas miracle!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Still praying for you MM and Simba, you can fight this <3


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't suppose your vet is open today so that they can at least administer the subQ fluids? If not, if there's an emergency vet, it might be worth it. It should bring some of his feistiness back. 

I cannot believe how quickly this all transpired.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG Carrie...
I agree with Spirite, an E-Vet could even put in a feeding tube, so it would be easier to get food into Simba...
And administer subQ, while you're there...
My heart goes out to you...and I cannot help but cry with you...
I know how this is tearing your heart apart...
More Prayers for Simba, and HUGS for you...
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

He made it through the night and we are managing to syringe in about 150mL Pedialite yesterday. Being home today, I am going to give him more. All we hear from vets is cancer, palliative care, pain killers. They don't want yo consider anything else.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A Huge HISS at your vets....grrrrrr, how depressing, and frustrating...:banghead:
Some human doctors, are the same #&*$! Way!
C'mon Simba boy, prove them all wrong...
Healing Prayers for Simba,
HUGS♡♡♡♡
S.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sending more prayers for you and Simba...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

We got almost 100 mL of SubQ into him. He gets whiny when we do SubQ so we can only get a bit in at a time before he wiggles the needle out. I guess he still had some syringed Pedialite as he vomited that soon after he got his SubQ. I hope he can't vomit SubQ fluids when they absorb in!

I was hoping to hear about the biopsy today....but then realized the lab probably took half of Christmas Eve, all of Christmas Day AND Boxing Day off....so they probably haven't even started testing. By the time they finish celebrating, my baby Simba will be skinnier than tiny Mystik. I pray he holds on.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
Really, Really, Really...have a feeding tube put in, at the E-Vet, if necessary...it will make it so much easier for both you, and Simba! Calories are as important as fluid right now, and you can blend his food with some extra water, to help out with dehydration....
Is Simba peeing? Any poos??
HUGE HUGS,
S.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dear Sweet Mocha,
I'm sending a Prayer to you at the Bridge...can you please help?
Your Mommy misses you dearly...she still grieves for your departure, to the Bridge...
Can you, Please, request, a Hold, on Simba's arrival there?
Between losing you, and now Simba, being so sick, your Mommy needs a Miracle...
Please help her to smile again...
I know what a Special Kitty you were to your Mommy...and I know, I would have loved you too, if we'd meant...
So...if it's possible, Please help...
Blessings, Sweet Mocha,
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Our daughter's SIL works at an e-vet and she says with a cancer "diagnosis", there isn't a lot any vet will do other than offer palliative care....pain meds and fluids and strongly suggest PTS. We will continue to do our SubQ and hope the lab works tomorrow and gets us results. I am trying to hold onto hope it is TF back and we can treat for that if this cancer is off the table. 

Your letter to my Mocha really touched my heart and hot the tears flowing, Sharon. Thank you for talking to her.....I have been talking non-stop telling her I need her help to keep him here. I am hoping she is trying and that us why he hasn't gone yet.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
I just can't believe your vet is just giving up, and saying cancer...WITHOUT the Full blood panel, and anything else, you had done...back yet...
That IS soooo Wrong!

I've been reading up on this...and ...it's very rare, in young cats....AND... other things can masquerade as cancer, symptoms wise!

UNTIL, beyond a Shadow of a doubt, that it is cancer, 
They should be doing everything possible, to make sure Simba has EVERY fighting chance, to Live!

If you want a feeding tube put in, and are willing to pay for it....what right do they have to say 'no'??

I so, feel your pain, frustration, anger, and heartache over this...
HUGS,
S.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Wrapping you up tight in hugs and prayers


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Simba update....After a long, worrying day, Simba has perked up tonight. We got some SubQ fluids into him, fought his meds down, syringed in Pedialite, KMR, and cat food slurreys. Things wren't looking good....then he had a small poop and fought us through his meds and feeding tonight. BUT then he came downstairs, started meowing at mean hissy Mystik, ate some Fancy Feast Trout on his own, washed his face, sharpened his claws on my good rug, and is now sitting at my feet on the couch! And...he hasn't lost a gram since this morning! Please continue to pray for his continued improvements.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh MM this so awful and the holidays are adding to the delays of a diagnosis are not helping. I am aghast that the vet has just made up their mind and not doing every thing to help him up to and IF the diagnosis is the bad outcome. He and you need their support now. Sending hugs to you xx


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I know this is NOT an easy thing to do, but if your regular vet says the tests are inconclusive... or they don't know for sure... or they can't rule OUT cancer but don't see anything definitive... I would consider taking Simba to a new vet for a second opinion... a specialist if you can find one. (An animal oncology specialist if one exists in your area). I know more vet visits will stress Simba, but I know if he could express the thought, he would want to stay with you as long as possible, rather than just give up like your vet is saying!

I have had death sentences given to me for various pets over the years, including my current 17-year-old cat. I pursued second opinions in every case and found out that there are vets out there who are willing to fight with you if you choose to fight - rather than just "oh, there's nothing you can do, just make their remaining time pain-free". 

I can feel how much you love Simba just from reading your posts. If YOU see hope in him, and you think he wants to fight as well, then I would pursue another vet/another opinion even if your current vet does come back with a cancer diagnosis. It is possible for them to be wrong. 

Wintressia and I are sending Simba all the good kitty karma that Win has saved up over 17 years!


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Wintressia would not let me go to sleep until I made sure I let you know that she is sending Simba all her love.



If you look closely, Mocha has come for a visit... but only a visit... to supervise and make sure everything is going okay!

I'm sorry I couldn't get Simba's colors right... I don't have a lot of markers and Bengals are just so darn gorgeous, they're almost otherworldly in their colors! But I promise that IS Simba, even if the colors are off!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm happy to hear Simba is perking up Carrie, still praying hard for him and you all <3


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Steroids could buy some positive time. Every few days of genuine time is precious.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry - thought I resized my image properly, but apparently I posted the original scan and not the resized version. 

Let's try this again:


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree with LakotaWolf, I would try a new vet. I am continuing to pray for Simba & you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

C'MON Simba!! You can do this!
We're ALL pulling for you Carrie, and Simba!
Mocha is Helping I'm sure!
(Thank You Sweet Mocha!).
More Healing Prayers for Simba, and HUGS for you Carrie, 
Blessings, 
Sharon

(LakotaWolf, that's a very Sweet drawing)...
S.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your support from afar....as we have all been worried about our fur-babies from time to time, I know you know how much it means.....and it means more than you can imagine. I can feel the love surrounding Simba and know it is giving him strength now to fight for himself. I am truly grateful to everyone for their support.

Simba didn't lose any weight over-night and has been snacking on his baby kitten food and Fancy Feast this morning. We haven't seen him drink, so he got some SubQ after he scratched us while giving him his hated medications. He is showing an interest in the girls this morning,,,sniffing them, getting hissed at by Mystik, following them around,,,,his tail is actually mid-way up! He was chattering a bit, but is quiet now. 

Lakota.....THANK YOU so much for that picture. I am truly touched at your thoughtfulness and talent. I am going to print the picture and put it above Simba's bed!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
How is Simba doing now? (Since it's been eight hours since your last post!)
Prayers, that he is continuing to improve! 
More HUGS for you,
S.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Simba is acting very Simba-like tonight. He hasn't lost any weight in 36 hours. He fights us like you wouldn't believe at medicine time. He must be sick a syringed Pedialite and SubQ fluids as he decided to lap up some evaporated milk tonight (first thing he has drunken on his own since getting sick....and, because he is still constipated from the barium, I didn't care). He has given us a few good Piddles today and TWO poops! He has been snacking on foods on his own and is insulted that the girls keep hissing at him. He even played pawsies under the door with Komet and got his back fur up mad at him. 

One of the vet techs called to check on Simba for the vet tonight. They are hoping to have the results in a day or two....thanks to how the holidays fell this year. Our luck, the lab will be backed up too!

So, please keep paws crossed and prayers going for good news and continued improvements for our Ba! He is meowing his thanks as I type!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh Carrie, I am praying and praying. Amelia, Allie and Riley have their paws crossed for Simba, too!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Carrie, I am so Happy that Simba is feeling more feisty!
That sure seems like a Good Sign to me!
More Prayers, and HUGS! 
S.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh sounds like he's doing so much better! Ongoing prayers for his improvement. I feel really heartened reading your update


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Bless you for fighting so hard. We lost Oz (the tabby in my avatar) at about that age - steroids helped for a while - but you and your kitty are still fighting and I hope and pray for a different outcome.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so happy to see this update! I am continuing to pray for you and Simba!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That's great to hear he is putting up a fight as that at least shows he has the will and energy. Keeping our fingers and paws crossed here


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Well.....it isn't cancer. But I have a feeling we went from one death sentence to another...and a worse one. The lab says it is FIP and recommend another test, Having read about other kitties on here with FIP, I am scared for my Simba now...and my other Puddies, especially Meli.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Please know that you're in my thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this  I really hope they are wrong. I went through this with Echo and it was heart breaking  I'll have to look back on my notes but one thing I remember is that there wasn't a specific test for it, but there were tests that could indicate it. I am praying that Simba has something else and not FIP.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah jeeze Carrie...
I'm praying now, that it's NOT that either...

I remember what Howsefrau went through trying to get her Special Sock hunting kitty boy, diagnosed CORRECTLY! 
They thought he might have to go to the Bridge...
But he was finally diagnosed correctly, AND did have a blockage, so surgery was done...after weeks/months went by, and her poor boy just slowly wasting away...

An E-Vet might be an idea, don't tell them what you think it is, let them do the testing!
Oftentimes, E-Vets seem to think 'Outside' the box, since they do deal with so many emergencies. 

The other thing, could you get him to a good veterinary college?
I know both LaurieF, and Doodlebug have recommended those places, when there's been something mysterious going on, they usually have all the special equipment, that most normal vets don't have....

More Healing Prayers for Simba, and a Ton of HUGS for you,
If Simba's still fighting, follow his lead...AND fight for him, against imbecilic two leggeds, that don't seem 'to get it'! (Some vets).
Prayers for ALL of you, 
Sharon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Kind of makes me wonder why he had to be rehomed so desperately when you adopted him. 



> He is only 10 weeks old, but needed a good home ASAP...


 A responsible breeder would have kept him 12-16 weeks.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I agree with Sharon....fight the good fight for your boy!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I would look at Canada West in Bby if you haven't already MM. I've been impressed with their specialists time and again. 

I really, really hope it's not FIP. I was also under the impression that there is no test for it, but I've never dealt with it. Sending more good vibes your way!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I've been checking this thread daily, even if I don't have time to comment I keep checking, hoping Simba keeps improving. I'm SO glad it isn't cancer but am hoping hoping hoping it isn't FIP!  



10cats2dogs said:


> An E-Vet might be an idea, don't tell them what you think it is, let them do the testing!
> Oftentimes, E-Vets seem to think 'Outside' the box, since they do deal with so many emergencies.



I COMPLETELY agree with Sharon. When my dog had a rare form of spinal cancer, two separate vets in our town misdiagnosed it for months. We took him to an emergency vet and let them make their own assessment and INSTANTLY the vet knew what it was. He did further testing to be sure which affirmed the terrible diagnosis - but atleast we had answers. In my area, the vets at the e-vets are unmatched in their expertise. They've seen it all, whereas a lot of local, small vets don't have as much experience.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Kind of makes me wonder why he had to be rehomed so desperately when you adopted him.
> 
> 
> 
> A responsible breeder would have kept him 12-16 weeks.


This is true... sadly hindsight is always 20/20. I am also scared for Meli... this is why it's so important to ensure good genetics before breeding. Sadly, some breeders (obviously, not 100% sure if this is true about Simba's breeder, but it does happen) just breed for money and nasty health issues show up in their lineage and the cats suffer...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Honey, my heart just sinks reading FIP ....
The best I can offer is experience and knowledge...I'm giving you a diagnostic flow chart link. It covers both wet and dry FIP diagnosis flow sheets, and it helped me to know what to ask for. http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/4947102/381511905/name/FIPdiagnosisflowchart.pdf
My intention is not to upset you, but to support you. I am praying that they are wrong! 

Teddy had wet FIP and it was obvious very quickly how distended his belly was becoming.  
Dry FIP is harder to diagnose, but I do think the Winn Feline Foundation has posted some recent advances in dry FIP treatment approaches. 

FIP is caused by the corona virus, and most cats never have the viral changes to FIP. Most cats get the corona virus, and never develop FIP. 

Please reach out to me if I can be of any help or support. I'm holding you and your kitties close in prayers and thoughts tonight....


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Marie73.....Simba's breeder had already decided to get out of breeding for family health reasons and had fixed her male. When she went to spay the female, it was discovered she was pregnant. She thought she could handle the litter, but found circumstances changed amd she felt it was better to adopt out the kittens early as they were getting no socialization whatsoever and she had next to no time to care for the litter. We have had Simba for 16 months...I am sure if he had FIP then, it would have reared its ugly head a lot sooner.

Simba's report states that It is "strongly suggestive" of FIP.....I a, holding out hope this means it is not. He had the biopsy and they can use some Immunohistochemical stain to confirm in the "majority of cases". I have to hold out hope that it isn't FIPjust like it wasn't cancer. I still feel it is IBD or pancreatitis or even TF again. I have to be positive for him.

He actually gained weight today...a whole 40 grams....but that is better than he losses he was racking up. He came out of his room (by himself) and had a great play with his ball and ate and ate. He fought extra hard during medication time but wasn't as bad during SubQ fluids. 

I am not worried about Meli....he is still in isolation with Luna. They are in a separate bedroom that no other cat goes in. I disinfect rooms every day (Komet's a few times a day) and litterboxes are scooped every few hours. I empty and disinfect them weekly and food/water dishes daily. Yes, probably overkill, but I have been doing this since Mystik was sick. And, Until we know what is up with Simba, Luna and Meli will be in their nursery.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh that's not what I was hoping to read. I so hope this diagnosis is wrong and you are right with your gut feeling.
Good to see your post that he is eating and playing more. Sending as much positive vibes he keeps improving and the next result shows a better diagnosis


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to Keep Sending Healing Prayers for Simba!!
C'mon Boy, you can do this!

To me it sounds like your vet is fishing around in the dark!
There's a huge jump between it's CANCER, to oh, it's now FIP... :banghead:

More HUGS for you,
S.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

How's Simba doing today??
More Healing Prayers for him, and HUGS for you,
S.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mr. Simba has gained half a pound back in two days...he licks the gravy off everyone else's food then goes to eat his sensitive stomach food like a child eating candy. He is drinking on his own,,,lots of piddles in the box (and he loudly announces he has to go too). He has had bowel movements too.....firm and stinky. He had a swat under the door fight with Komet last night.....Simba didn't do much other than the occasional swat, Komet hurt his paw a bit (which served him right for instigating). Simba has been playing chase Mystik around and sniffs at Luna's door. He followed her, chattering, when she came out to use the box (she still will not use any of the boxes in her room with Meli in there). He puts up the fight of the century for medication time....I have many Simba-doesn't-like-it scratch marks as proof. It takes two of us to get the two measly pills down his throat. I also got some B complex vitamins prescribed for him.,,,he doesn't seem to mind the taste, but doesn't appreciate the syringing into his mouth.

We paid the $300 to have the test done....to RULE OUT the disease so we can move onto something else....like IBS (which is very common in Bengals and the sensitive stomach food is his favourite right now). The stinking test takes TWO WEEKS to get results...so, we keep Simba on his meds and I keep getting Simba-scratches until then. I don't like holding patterns.....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
The more weight Simba gains back, and the feistier he gets, the Better!! Go Simba!!

Not easy on your hands and arms tho'!
Isn't it amazing just how hard it is, to try and get a pill, down a cat's throat??!!

Sending more Healing Prayers for him!
(((HUGS)))
S.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh Carrie, I continue to pray for you and your boy! Two weeks is such a long time! I wish it could be sooner.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
An evening update on Simba please!
Will you have to deal with lots of fireworks??
How are your cats with all that?
More Healing Prayers for Simba! 
HUGS, 
S.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness what an up-and-down saga it's been so far! 

BUT Simba seems to be recovering from whatever it is/was on his own. Fingers crossed that he continues to improve and that the vets are wrong once again!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Tonight, Simba is a lot more like his normal ornery self. He is back to his weight before the surgery 4.37kg. He is eating Iams sensitive stomach food right now (his preferred kind right now but if that is what he is eating...). He is drinking on his own so we haven't had to do SubQ for a couple days. We still wash his meds down with Pedialite....and he fights tooth and nail for that. He purred and treaded his blanket with me last night.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Can't keep a good cat down!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Simba's test results are back. The lab confirmed he has FIP. 
However, Simba has gained weight....1.5 pounds since his surgery. The vet felt his cecum area, which had the mass that originally they thought was cancer.....and it has SHRUNK to 1/3 the size it was before. Simba has only vomited once since the surgery and that was last night when he didn't get his favourite dinner and ate some of the Fancy Feast instead. He has all his energy back and is being decidedly Simba-like. Even the vet was surprised. 

I know this FIP is an eventual death sentence...but I am praying he can be the first -or one of the first - documented cases of it going into remission or disappearing totally. I will try to get him into the new case study and hopefully they take him even though we are in Canada.

Mr. Simba thanks everyone for their prayers and good wishes.....he wants you to know they have helped him fight this disease and he will keep fighting. In everything he does, Simba is telling us he wants to live.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no, MM.  And yet he's been doing better for a while! Maybe it's because the mass has shrunk that he's feeling better, in which case...they are absolutely positively sure about the diagnosis?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

There is no 100% test for FIP except necropsy and that is NOT an option. This test we got done is supposed to be one of the best, but isn't used a lot as cats are usually too sick to get a biopsy done. The vet just logged into the lab's site to check on something else and seen the lab results there.....they are still in the double check, etc folder....but he felt fine sharing them with us (we were there for staple removal). The official report should be sent to the vet in the next week....and he should be emailing us the results. Then I begin that mass researching I do so well to determine what options are and how effective this test really is. The fact that our vet was surprised so much by how well Simba is doing and how much the mass shrunk gives me hope. I have read that a university in the USA is supposed to be doing a drug trial that they feel has a good chance against FIP also interests me....but, being Canadian, Our vet isn't sure if they would take us,


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that FIP is a horrific disease I hope you have more time instead of less at the very least.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that they feel it's F IP. I had read that there is some treatment that is helping to extend cats lives with the try form of FIP. I pray that they will take you into the study even though you're up in Canada. 
Wrapping you up in huge hugs and prayers


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry  Like Speechie, I have also read about a new treatment that helps with dry FIP. 
I hope you can get Simba into the study. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Simba.

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Carrie...
I'm Praying this test...IS...STILL...WRONG...

If this is still the same vet...of course, he/she wouldn't MIND telling you ahead of The Full Test Results, that it's FIP!
To me, the vet is trying to validate him/herself, in any way possible...

'IF'...it does...turn out to be FIP, there ARE a few cases of cats, that have BEAT it!!

So keep fighting for Simba, as long as he is fighting, gaining weight, the 'mass' has shrunken, and he is being Simba like, there is HOPE!

I to, will Pray, that Simba would be taken into that New Study treatment...IF...it comes to that.
Healing Prayers for Simba, and Lots of BIG HUGS for you,
S.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh no  I'm so sorry to hear the verdict. I am glad though that there have been positive signs like his weight and the shrinking mass, that's just great. Continuing to pray his healing <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ugh! I'm so sorry the result still points this route although Simba seems to be doing so well. I really hope he continues to fight and that he gets into the trial because he is fighting it. Sending all the positive vibes we can


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh... I am devastated to hear this.  I think the signs that he is gaining weight, doing better and his mass has shrunk show that he is improving and HOPE that means it isn't truly FIP. If it is, I know little Simba is showing he wants to fight this. Myself, Ellie and Tootsie are all sending hugs and know Simba can fight this.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
How's Simba doing??
More Healing Prayers for him, and HUGS for you...
S.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Simba has continued to gain weight...he is now only 1/4 lb lighter than his heaviest weight before he started losing weight in October (it was a very slow loss, which we attributed at the time to him being confined to his room more when we had to start separating him and Komet all the time). 

His fur is back to be silky smooth and he is acting just like a male stud cat (meaning back in his stud pants when he's out of his room). He is a LOT easier to get the meds down now....I don't need a Kevlar vest every time (ok, slight exaggeration, but it would have been nice.) He eats a lot, drinks as much as the rest of the cats, uses the boxes regularly, nice firm stool, no vomiting....He is showing zero neurological or other signs of FIP. If not for the diagnosis and test, you wouldn't know anything was wrong. I hate that piece of paper.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY Carrie!!
I just can't help but feel, that this isn't FIP!!

I was re-reading what happened with Howsefrau's Taffy...it took so long to find out what was wrong with him...and it turned out to be an obstruction in his intestinal tract...

All I can say is "You go Simba!" Prove the vet wrong!
More Healing Prayers for him, and HUGS for you!
Keep up the Good Fight!
S.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My heart says it isn't FIP, but my brain is having a harder time. I keep searching for cases when this immunohistochemical test incorrectly identified a dry FIP case when using biopsied tissues. There just aren't any I can find. Then my heart says "that is because people will not fight this diagnosis and will PTS their fur-babies to prevent suffering". It isn't cheap to do all these tests and all these medications. The ones I am researching are $400-700/month just for the meds......so I keep holding out hope for the trial coming up....and praying it isn't delayed and it is open to non-US cats. I could even get all the CITES permits and drive him to Washington state for his appointments if need be. But I don't hold out hope that either border will allow that.

He still tired himself out quickly...but he did just have exploratory surgery and a biopsy done just under three weeks ago. He is jumping around, running, playing....if he wasn't tired easily, having those three bald spots, and that dratted piece of paper, I would say he is back to the Simba we had in the summer too.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
I came across this...
Maybe you'll find something useful in it...
I'm going to keep on sending Healing Prayers for Simba, and BIG HUGS for you,
S.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...2013/04/22/feline-infectious-peritonitis.aspx


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Its good to see the updates that Simba is more himself and pulling around, whatever that paper says.
Keep fighting Simba


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, Sharon. I like the sentence, "Cats that have been diagnosed with the dry form may have another year or so with a good quality of life." in that article....maybe the "or so" can be 10-12 years!

I always come back to the clause that says FIP cats have a chronic fever that cannot be treated. Simba has never had a fever, at least any that was noticeable. He has always eaten and been active....not a sick Puddie at all until this. But that stupid test says FIP so he is so labeled now.

He is strutting around his bedroom, meowing non-stop at me, and digging to "bury" all his food right now.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I so hope that test is wrong, Carrie! I know you will give that cat the best life ever, no matter how long he has, but I sure hope it is a long one.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Visited the vet tonight.....the report says the immunohistochemistry for FIP was "multifocally moderately positive" confirming FIP. Not entirely certain what moderately positive means... The vet is researching a treatment I have heard about....so some hope. His lump has stayed the same size since the last visit and he has gained weight and is more active.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

UGH...this sounds like they're saying "to the best of their knowledge, it points to FIP...".

What a nightmare for you Carrie...
I'm still going to continue to send Healing Prayers for Simba...
I BELIEVE there's Hope!
Go Simba!
HUGS for you Carrie,
S.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

According to the vets the "moderately positive" and "confirms FIP" means he has FIP in their opinions. I am hoping our vet is convinced that the LTCI treatment is worthwhile. He wants us to wean Simba off the prednesilone....I need to research that a bit more as I think it would help him and, as far as I know, there are no long term effects. I mean, come-on, what kind of long term effect is worse than FIP anyway? But DH is happy to cut back to one pill a day for this week...so we will see. I will be back to monitoring and watching like a hawk....any change to the worse, and he will be back on twice a day pills.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

'IF' it is FIP, there's nothing to lose trying Holistic treatments, as well...
Research! I know you will!!
It is rare...but this has been beaten! 
May Simba be one of them!!
HUGS AND PRAYERS!!
Hang in there Carrie and Simba!!
HUGS!
S.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh MM,

I am so very sorry to read this (I know it's a few weeks old).
I remember Mocha so well.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Read thru the thread more.

I know matter what, Simba is getting the best care you can give him. Pet him for me. 

The past couple of year have been a rollercoaster for Harmony, so I get it. I really do

HUGS


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, Marie....good to see you back online and that Harmony is improving. 
We will continue to fight for Simba....and I will definitely give him some extra pets tonight from you. He loves his attention.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Wintressia has IBD, and she has been on prednisolone for the last three years for it. She takes 2.5 mg every other day. She has had zero noticeable side effects for being on a steroid med for three years, and she's old (17 now). And, I know IBD isn't something like FIP, but I've noticed improvements in Win's symptoms while taking the pred, and the benefits are still there (they haven't deteriorated with time). I think giving pred to Simba won't hurt, and I don't think it will harm him if he has to take it long-term. That's my experience with prednisolone, anyway :}


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know much about FIP at all, but it's just so hard to believe that he can have it, given that he's eating normally and regained the weight he lost. From the little I know, it seems like FIP manifests as a slow but steady decline, which doesn't fit what's been going on with Simba. 

Come on Simba, prove those vets wrong!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, Simba was losing grams with the cutback in Prednisolone ... So we decided to go back to two doses a day again. Not taking any chances while he is fighting this and was doing so well. Hopefully on Monday we see a weight gain again.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Carrie!
Some information for you to 'mull' over...
Just a thought!
More Healing Prayers for Simba, and supporting HUGS for you, 
S.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2012/11/12/turmeric.aspx


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks, Sharon. I will definitely look into this!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Some more I found, Carrie...

http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/turmerics-smart-kill-properties-put-chemo-radiation-shame

http://www.earthclinic.com/mobile/pets/turmeric-intro.html

http://products.mercola.com/healthy...n=20151119Z1&et_cid=DM90496&et_rid=1221576172

https://www.vetinfo.com/immune-system-support-for-cats.html

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...n=20160118Z1&et_cid=DM97417&et_rid=1319178756


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Just sending every good wish I can.


----------

